# My 2 month old MAC collection =)



## ripmyheartoutx (May 10, 2006)

Brought it into the backyard to show you..hah





Angelcake, Krisp, Retrospeck, Prose&Fancy.





Motif, Jewel Blue, Melton Mauve





Sweetie Cakes





Holiday Palette (olive trend)





Chromozone 3





Group shot..





Bronzer thingy..





MSFs





Wet naked you, wet bronzer, dry bronzer, try naked you.





Rest of my face stuff





Random stuff in my traincase.





The mac items of that random stuff (spin pink l/g stain, canton candy paint, untitled paint,prr lipglass and miffeuille p/g)





Classy Pink, Honeyflower, Fresh Moraccan, Angel, Creme De La Femme, Fashionably Fuschia





Glitter liners: For The Boys, Post Punk, Spunsilver, Pinkywink, Shimmerline, Pinkphonic, Glamourgold, Sunbrown, Peacocky, Copperfield, Oxidate [few more on the way still..]





Fluidlines: Iris Eyes, Frostlite, Blue Peep, Royal Wink





pigments..





Closer.





Closer.





Crushed pieces of Prose&Fancy, White Gold, Clinique e/s, Golden Lemon, Melon, Emerald Green, Deep Blue Green, Cornflower, Acid Orange.





Need a bigger case...





My cup so that it's easier to get this stuff in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








My HG (Dame In A Dress lipgelee), Cool&Aloof lipgelee, Sweetie Cake lipglass, Morning Glory lustreglass, pink mascara, white mascara, Reflecto s/p, Ola Viola e/k, Bouderuxline p/p, Fling! Brow Crayon)

As a treat:




LOVE OF MY LIFE<3A

Meadowland e/s, enchantress l/g, teal brush set, tailormade brush set and everything coming in the mail isn't in the pictures. Along with the items on my swap list on MUA, they're in the other case I'm not digging out


----------



## asteffey (May 10, 2006)

fabulous collection girl


----------



## ripmyheartoutx (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_fabulous collection girl_

 
Thank you


----------



## ripmyheartoutx (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_fabulous collection girl_

 
Thank you


----------



## Ms. Z (May 10, 2006)

That's a lot of stuff for 2 months; nice collection.

I love him!


----------



## ripmyheartoutx (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_That's a lot of stuff for 2 months; nice collection.

I love him!_

 
Thanks! =D 
My cat is my baby, she's a doofus


----------



## user3 (May 12, 2006)

Very, very nice collection!

Thanks for the PF bronzer and MSF bronzer comparison!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 13, 2006)

love ur collection! ahh i need a makeup traincase  the cats is cute to =)


----------



## LuvBeMac (May 13, 2006)

it is only 2 months and u have gone this far??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






awesome!!


----------



## mspixieears (May 14, 2006)

That's freaking awesome for 2 months! You got more MSFs than me!!! And I love your kitty and so totally understand that she's the love of your life, I feel the same with mine (you can see him my gallery album).


----------



## Dawn (May 14, 2006)

Wow!  You have quite a bit for only 2 months!  Your cat is very cute btw.


----------



## ^wendy^ (May 14, 2006)

love your collection! And the cat as well!^^


----------



## fairymush (May 15, 2006)

You've got loads for only two months. Great collection


----------



## tayslilpretty (May 15, 2006)

yum...msf's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the kitty as well!!


----------



## velvet (May 16, 2006)

i love your kitty!!! she looks a lot like my baby Sal


----------



## Luxurious (May 17, 2006)

Great collection.


----------



## calliestar (May 25, 2006)

Oh my gosh you have lust dust!!!  I'm SO jealous!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 7, 2006)

awesome collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and your baby is the cutest ever!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 7, 2006)

you have a great collection for only two months
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. oh and i'm so jealous of your collection of MSFs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i mist out on them


----------

